# Welche Technologie verwenden



## Luke1986 (23. Okt 2010)

Hallo miteinander!

Hätte ein allgemeine Frage, wie ich für ein kleines Testprojekt die Realisierung machen soll.

- Ein Server (vorhanden) soll anfragen von verschiedenen Rechnern bekommen
- Diese senden einen Datenstrom, der Server wertet aus, muss auch manche Verarbeitung machen, bzw. kleine mengen an daten speichern
- anschließend soll an die anfragenden Rechnern an ihre jeweilige ip ein Ergebnis gesendet werden

Ist das möglich in der JavaSE zu realisieren. Oder verwende ich dazu besser JavaEE??

Ein gewisses Grundwissen in Java (SCJP) SE6 ist vorhanden.

Das soll jetzt kein großes Ding werden. Aber mit welchen "Werkzeugen" sollte ich arbeiten.
Bzw. in was muss ich mich einlesen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Marcinek (23. Okt 2010)

Also:

1. Das, was du beschreibst ist eine normale Client-Server-Architektur.

Daraus könnte dir niemand sagen, welche Technologie du verwenden sollst.

Und was soll "Server (vorhanden)" bedeuten. IMHO gibt das die technologie dann weitesgehend vor.

2. JavaSE, JavaEE sind keine technologien.

3. Wenn du Java SCJP bist, dann KANNST du Java. Dann geht das bissel weiter als "Grundkentnisse" ^^

----
Meine Glaskugel sagt mir, dass du einen Application Server mit einer EJB befüllen solltest und dann 


eine Methode 
	
	
	
	





```
public Object berechne (Object... o)
```
 bauen solltest.

Das findet man überall als Einsieg in EJB.

Alternativ: Einfach eine Socket öffnen, Webservice, RMI, Corba?

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Luke1986 (23. Okt 2010)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Ich weiß, die Formulierungen sind jetzt wohl ned treffend gewählt.
Ja, ok. Mit Java 6 kenn ich mich aus (darf ich also behaupten), das wars nur leider schon.

Gut, das hilft mir schon weiter.


----------



## Luke1986 (23. Okt 2010)

Hab mich jetzt ein wenig informiert.

Denke mit RMI werd ich ganz gut zurechtkommen bei dem kleinen Projekt.


----------



## Marcinek (23. Okt 2010)

Wenn es iwas ist, was jemand Bezahlt, dann würde ich Webservices nehmen oder EJB oder iwas, was gerade hype ist.

Selbst wenn es sich nur um tests handelt, dann direkt richtig machen.


----------



## Luke1986 (23. Okt 2010)

gutes Argument.
Mein Problem ist halt einfach, dass das Studium (3.semester informatik) mich sehr in anspruch nimmt.
Mein Problem hier bezieht sich aufs Studienprojekt und da ist es mir insbesondere wichtig:

- eine möglichst einfache Realisierung 
- möglichst einfache und schnelle Erstellung
- Stabilität


----------



## Marcinek (23. Okt 2010)

==> EJB

Einfach
Schnell

Und man kann schöne Bilder in der Doku machen.


----------



## Luke1986 (23. Okt 2010)

Ok, damit ist die Sache entschieden! :toll:


----------



## weeedoo (26. Okt 2010)

Da meine Frage einen ähnlichen Charakter hat (und ich auch den Ausdruck "Technologien" falsch gewählt habe), nutze ich mal ganz frech die Aufmerksamkeit in diesem Thread, um erneut um Hilfe zu bitten ^^

Wer also mehr Ahnung von Netzwerkprogrammierung hat als ich (was nicht schwer sein dürfte ) würde mir einen riesigen Gefallen tun, wenn er mal seinen Senf zu http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/107352-suche-geeigneter-technologien-fuer-projekt.html#post686844 abgibt.

Besten Dank,
Jan


----------

